# What sound card should I get for Bose Companion 2?



## sunnysid3up

I have no clue what sound card I should get for Bose Companion 2 or if it even helps? sorry  I have no clue about sound cards


----------



## voyagerfan99

They're nothing special. I'd just use the onboard.


----------



## diduknowthat

For those speakers I would just go with onboard sound. Bose packs a lot of sound processing within the speakers so you won't really notice a difference. If you have a really nice pair of speakers or head phones then a good sound card makes a world of difference.


----------



## sunnysid3up

thanks guys! guess i wont need a card.


----------



## voyagerfan99

sunnysid3up said:


> thanks guys! guess i wont need a card.



Nope. Not unless you end up going 5.1/7.1


----------



## sunnysid3up

voyagerfan99 said:


> Nope. Not unless you end up going 5.1/7.1



well the guy i was gonna buy it from flaked so....i might end up getting a logitech z506 (5.1)


----------



## diduknowthat

voyagerfan99 said:


> Nope. Not unless you end up going 5.1/7.1



Well it's not really the channels of speakers that determine whether a sound card is needed. Most new motherboards come with onboard 7.1 sound. It's more of the quality of speakers. If you get your regular cheap logitec 5.1 surround sound speakers then you won't notice a difference. However if you get some really nice speakers, then no matter how many channels they are, you will benefit from a good sound card.


----------



## voyagerfan99

diduknowthat said:


> Well it's not really the channels of speakers that determine whether a sound card is needed. Most new motherboards come with onboard 7.1 sound. It's more of the quality of speakers. If you get your regular cheap logitec 5.1 surround sound speakers then you won't notice a difference. However if you get some really nice speakers, then no matter how many channels they are, you will benefit from a good sound card.



Well that's more of what I meant. Most of the onboard stuff is garbage for 5.1/7.1 systems. I have the G51 speakers from Logitech and my onboard is just garbage.


----------

